# Make Your Own Homemade Dog Food



## ez (Nov 22, 2009)

Potatos?! as far as I know, dogs donwt digest it well! please check this recommendation before feeding your dog with potatos!


----------



## shari_l (Dec 14, 2009)

I make my Yorkie's food every month. I buy organic brown rice, chicken, baby carrots and peas. I throw it in my crockpot, then when done I bag up 3-day supplies and freeze them. She loves it-and a few people who have eaten it (accidently) say it's bland. Are there any seasonings that are good for dogs?


----------



## Robert2 (Dec 14, 2009)

@ Shari (13 Dec 2009) Dogs do not have the same need as humans do for seasonings, Humans use it 9 times out of 10 to general mask the task of foods they either do not like, or do not find the bland taste palatable. The Basic nutritional guidelines stated here for Dog's are almost exactly to the letter the same as those required for Human consumption.

1 Protein, 2 Organic, 1 Starch.

The article also states that some things we consider to be seasonings, such as garlic, onion, salt, pepper, are not good for your dog. Well they aren't exactly all that good for us either, if not used in the proper dosage. Dogs are more resilient to the types of foods they eat, but they are prone to foods we as humans are not typically prone too.

Chocolate for one, should never be given to a Dog as it builds to toxic levels in their system much more rapidly then in humans. Also keep in mind, that Dog's like Humans can have food allergies. So when experimenting with new foods give the dog a very small test amount prior to using it in your new formula.


----------



## Nate_B. (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, this is good to know. my only remaining question is how much of this whole made dog food should i feed to my 55lb dog, and she has 17lb puppies i'm still raising while waiting to get homes.


----------



## Christine5 (Jan 15, 2010)

Rosemary and thyme are fine to add in small amounts to a homemade dog food. My veterinarian told me this, and I have been feeding these to my 7 lb chihuahua for almost a year now with no problems.


----------



## Mia1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a couple of questions...the first one is for Shari: How do you heat up the frozen food? And the second question is for anybody that can answer for me: How much of these home cooked meals should I feed my 60lb and 40lb dogs? I'm just used to throwing cups in the their bowls.


----------



## steph&bella (Feb 27, 2011)

It's pretty silly to feed your dog vegetables, rice and potatoes at all. Dogs are carnivores, period. That means that while eating veggies isn't going to do them any harm, it also has absolutely no value to your dog's diet. Diet requirements for dogs and humans could not be more different. Once again dogs are carnivores, while we are omnivores. Everything from our digestive systems to our teeth are entirely different, in turn meaning that our diets should be very different. Dogs are meant to be eating raw meats and bones as their staple foods. That is exactly what their systems and teeth are made for.


----------



## Junie (Sep 23, 2011)

Some dogs live to eat. I am all for giving dogs yummy homemade food, provided it is a well-balanced meal with all the necessary vitamins and minerals. Sometimes, I do think leaving it to the experts is best if we are not informed nutritionist.


----------



## Bea (Oct 20, 2011)

Preditors get some vegetables (partially digested) from the digestive tracts of their prey. This might be one reason why their own digestive processes are not designed to do the work (breaking down vegetable matter). That doesn't mean pet carnivores don't need vegetables: they should be limited to the correct amount and type (not starchy), chopped very small or ground, and cooked as well as possible without being turned to brown ick.


----------



## Leonardo (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a good diet for a Diabetic dog 14lb dog.
Thank you


----------



## Susie2 (Feb 21, 2012)

One of the meats suggested was pork. My vet. suggested very limited amounts of pork. I use a mixt. of brown rice,meat,mixed vegetables,sometimes cottage cheese,cooked eggs. One of my dogs is allergic to corn products of any kind so I leave out corn.


----------



## toni4 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, to suggest zero vegetables for dogs is silly! they still have goodness that is an advantage to their diet provided its correct amounts and chopped finely! 

I just purchased the 'Dog food secrets 4th edition and got tons of other guides with it for 39euro...for the first time following a home food diet for example i made puppy chicken chow for my 4lb over weight toy yorkie and she didnt bloat or go all sleepy after her dinner! she was still bounding around and ate all of her food! amazing...heres what i did! i even had a bowl myself and i didnt think it was bland! i used dill and coriander because it has known calming affects for puppies with a little aggression!

Recipe for Puppy’s Chicken Chow

Chicken, Green beans (fresh or frozen) Carrot Cabbage Brown (or white) rice Plain yogurt


1. Place the chicken in a medium sized saucepan, cover with water and bring to the boil then lower heat.
2. Cook for 20 minutes, drain the broth (use in cooking the rice) and shred the chicken into pieces.
3. Chop the carrot. 4. Boil the green beans, cabbage and carrot for approximately 20
minutes until soft and drain (use the broth in cooking the rice. 5. Cook the rice with the chicken and vegetable stock over a low heat for approximately 30 minutes until the rice is tender and
has absorbed the stock. If there is inadequate broth, then,
make up the shortfall with water. 6. Combine the chicken, beans, cabbage, carrot, and rice in a bowl. 7. Stir in the yogurt. 8. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## Shelley4 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello all,

I've spent a fortune buying raw food pouches from Darwin's for my two collies who just turned one year. I decided to make my own but unsure as to why supplements need to be added if using well balanced food varieties-i.e ground chicken with bones, organ meats, eggs, veggies...? I've read three books on the subject and one says to make a mineral additive plus vitamin additive. If feeding appropriately why additives? Please advise-


----------

